# What Do You Think About Espro Press?



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Have you ever tried Espro Press? What do you think about the results?

As far as I know, it can also be used with paper filters. So, I am curious about that what wil happen if I use it with Chemex/V60's paper filters(after the sizes adjusted)? I have read that it ends up as a very clear cup of coffee.

I ask that mainly because as I said before my manuel grinder is not good enough so I want to decide which one will be better choice for me? Espro Press with Chemex/V60 filter or directly V60/Kalita..

Thank you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 Espro presses (used to have 3). I also have other French presses.

You can make a clear cup of coffee with any French press. Don't rely on the filtering to do it, do it yourself by being careful.

Even with the paper the Espros don't give as clear a cup as a regular press with James Hoffmann's 'no plunge' technique.

If you are going to plunge, then yes, the Espros are an improvement but inevitably, stuff gets through, the finer/more efficient the filter, the more the liquid is forced through, carrying any light silt with it.

I use one at the office most weeks, plunged, for a decent, low faff cup. I use another at home for a long brew in the morning whilst showering & dressing, but I sift out the finest grinds first, so there is less to get through the filter, or to clog it up (more cleaning than a typical French press).


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I have 2 Espro presses (used to have 3). I also have other French presses.
> 
> You can make a clear cup of coffee with any French press. Don't rely on the filtering to do it, do it yourself by being careful.
> 
> ...


There is always considerable amoun of silt even with James Hofmann method in my brews..

When I say clear, I mean as clear as Pour-Over methods..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I only get a very light dust visible just in the last sips with the Hoffmann method, long steep & no sifting. As long as you don't try to get every last drop out, you shouldn't have enough to coat the base of the cup.

Perhaps show us a picture of what you have left and describe/video the brew, maybe we will spot how it is getting in there?

No, the Espro, nor any other French press, will be as clear as pour over even if you filter a FP through a pour over paper filter, as the bed in a pour over also acts as part of the filtration system.

Sifting the grounds with a 0.5mm sieve (brew with the over 0.5mm) is a good way to cut silt.

A Sowden Softbrew is less faff/tricky than FP, but generally needs a long brew time.


----------

